# Weight and size of Havanese



## Timmy

Timmy will be 2 in March 2010 and he weighs 25 pounds. I did receive AKC paperwork from the breeder for his Mom and Dad, though she never registered the litter.

My husband and I question if he is a true Havanese. He looks like a Havanese and from reading threads in this forum, he acts like a Havanese.

Is there a reason he would be over the normal weight limit? He is definitely not over weight. He is very solid and sturdy.


----------



## lfung5

There are a lot of bigger havs out there. You might have the biggest here though
Havs vary in size. To give you an example I have a female who is 6lbs, male who is 17, and another male who is 16. The boys need to lose a pound but they are on the bigger size.

Also, there is no weight limit. Standard height is 8 1/2 inches to 11 1/2 inches. I think thats correct. If your dog is big boned he could weigh that much for sure. My Scudder is built like a line backer. He is short only stands 9 1/2 inches and only 15 inches long but weighs 17 lbs! He's very muscular but not fat. I can feel his ribs but he could stand to lose a pound. So he's compact but big boned and weighs more that Fred who is 2 inches taller. Although, Fred is only 14 inches long. There are so many body types, so weight can vary.


----------



## SMARTY

Welcome to the Forum……..I have seen larger Havanese. Timmy's weight/size may not the normal but does not mean he is not pure Havanese. I believe the standard has been amended in the last couple of years to make the size more uniform. There are been some that were considered too tiny and some too large. We have a variety on the Forum. Some large, some small, cotton coats, silk coats, wavy coats, curly coats but they are all Havanese, the personality and capacity to love is the consistency that I see.


----------



## marb42

:welcome:to the forum! 
Gina


----------



## Timmy

Thank you for your posts. Even though I joined the forum in 2008, shortly after Timmy became part of our family, I have only read peoples threads and have never posted.

The forum has been a blessing to our family. Has given us a lot of knowledge on why Timmy does what he does like constantly unrolls toilet paper, shreds paper towels, and loves underwear. He goes everywhere with us, always wants to be loved.

Timmy loves other dogs that seem to be of lower energy though is not that fond of people. Very shy, stand offish, and growls when people come to the door. If it is someone he does not know, I have to leash him for about 15 minutes or so until he gets comfortable with the presence of a new person in the home. The leash I think is a sense of comfort and security for him. 

can you tell me how I can post more pictures of Timmy?

Dawn Harper


----------



## SMARTY

The only way I know to post pictures is to "go advanced”, below the text box is a “manage attachments”, find the photo and download. If it is does not work the photo needs to be reduced in size.


----------



## luv3havs

This is probably a very dumb question.
Do the smaller Havanese have the same basic temperament as the larger ones?
I know that many very small breeds are sometimes yappy and can be high strung.
Is this true with tiny Havs 6-8 pounds??
I think not, but am just checking..


----------



## Pixiesmom

Pixie is under 6 pounds and she is the sweetest, most loving dog you can imagine. She has no fear issues that cause her to bite and no food agression issues (you could take her flossie she's chewing on away from her and she would just wag her tail). She has never ever snapped or growled at anyone. She's not really high strung either, although she can get very excited when we visit someone, or when DH comes home. She settles down though. As far as yappy-yep, she's yappy. Her bark is like a screwdriver in your ear. I'm trying to work with her on that, especially when we travel in the car. She is a little creampuff though as far as temperment.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I forgot to say welcome to Timmy and Dawn! I love the big havs and Timmy looks like a cutie pie.


----------



## casperkeep

Welcome to the forum!!! Its alot of fun on here. Lots to learn and great advice. Timmy is too cute!!


----------



## lfung5

luv2havs said:


> This is probably a very dumb question.
> Do the smaller Havanese have the same basic temperament as the larger ones?
> I know that many very small breeds are sometimes yappy and can be high strung.
> Is this true with tiny Havs 6-8 pounds??
> I think not, but am just checking..


Bella is not high strung at all. She never was. She is so sweet and lovable. You can hold her as long as you want. She would love to be held for hours. She might have a burst of energy once a day and then she will chase the boys. Otherwise, you can find her on the couch or in her dog bed resting. She does have the picky eating habit!! Bella will not bark when she is by herself. When she was the only dog, she never barked, even if the door bell rang or the postman came! She never barked until I got Scudder. I think since there are 3 of them now, she feels she needs to be the protector. She still doesn't bark that much, but it's more than she used to.

PS. She does not have a mean streak in her at all. OOPS, I correct myself. She is only mean when she beats up Scudder. For some reason, she still hates him and he's been here for almost 3 years!!


----------



## luv3havs

Beth and Linda,
Thanks for the info on temperament of a smaller Hav.
They sound just like the big guys LOL.
I thought that would be the case.

Can you tell I'd love to have a tiny one !!!


----------



## mimismom

You guys with the little ones might have angels... Mimi, while not aggressive, tends to bark at men. 
I am still working on it every day.. 

She is great with kids, though and will accept treats, lets them hold her and even kiss her.


----------



## lfung5

luv2havs said:


> Beth and Linda,
> Thanks for the info on temperament of a smaller Hav.
> They sound just like the big guys LOL.
> I thought that would be the case.
> 
> Can you tell I'd love to have a tiny one !!!


Oh, I know that feeling. I liked the smaller ones, because that's what I was used to with Bella being my first. I had no idea she was small, until the vet told me. Bella is very easy, because I can carry her for long periods of time and she is a featherweight. Her clothes cost less, eats less, etc. 
Fred and Scuds are much larger than her, but I do like their larger size. There are many positives to her small size, but they don't outweigh the worrying. I am always afraid she will get swooped up by a bird of prey and she gets stepped on more often. Poor little Bella. She is so very fragile.


----------



## ECudmore

Racquet will be 3 in Feb. and weighs 22 pounds , he is large and very sturdy, he is also taller than the norm. I think he is the largest hav in our club.
I also think he is quite unique looking because of his size. 
Most important is that they have all the great hav qualities., ie, playfulness, sweet, etc

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## marjrc

Dawn, welcome to posting on the forum!  I'm glad you decided to come and play.

There are plenty of bigger 20-lb+ Havs around, just as there are the tinier ones at 5-7 lbs. They are still Havanese. Obviously, if Timmy is from a breeder that doesn't show her dogs and gain championship and doesn't do the required health tests and post them at offa.org, then you're taking her word that she breeds purebreds. Looking into these things about his mom and dad will help you figure that out too. But it sounds like Timmy has all the characteristics of a Havanese, and in the end that's what you love about him.  

Ricky is a bigger Hav, around 16.5 lbs, quite tall and long, but not an ounce of extra fat on him. Missy has some big boys too, around the 20-lb. mark and Cash and Jasper are as Hav-like as can be. What the AKC posts is the standard, what dogs need to measure, look like, etc... to be shown and awarded. There are always plenty of puppies from all kinds of litters that don't quite fit the standard, so don't worry. 

I hope you get to figure out how to post pictures. Timmy looks adorable in your avatar!


----------



## Jane

Lincoln is a bigger Hav as well. He is around 19-20 pounds and quite skinny underneath all his coat. His coat is profuse and puffy. So, he looks REALLY HUGE when he is due for his semi-annual trim. He is also long in the body and tall. 

He is my Big Love! :hug: It is quite an experience to hug him - your arms and face are filled with hair! 

Scout is 16 pounds, also on the larger size. But next to Lincoln, he looks smaller so I always think of him as my "baby"


----------



## Pixiesmom

luv2havs said:


> Beth and Linda,
> Thanks for the info on temperament of a smaller Hav.
> They sound just like the big guys LOL.
> I thought that would be the case.
> 
> Can you tell I'd love to have a tiny one !!!


Even though she was super small as a pup, I always thought she'd catch up and be average size. I love how tiny she is, but I would love any size of this breed.


----------



## mellowbo

Lulu is my small one weighing in at just 7 lbs but she is also the calmest one. She is independent and doesn't mind being alone. So I don't think size makes a different in their temperaments.
Carole


----------



## luv3havs

Carole,
Good to know about Lulu's temperament.
When I first found out about Havs, I wasn't concerned about size and Chico was perfect for us. Cali also is on the average to large size at 13 pounds.

I'd really love a tiny one if I ever get a third!
If it ended up becoming a therapy dog, it would be easier on my back to have a smaller, lil one.


----------



## Leslie

ECudmore said:


> Racquet will be 3 in Feb. and weighs 22 pounds , he is large and very sturdy, he is also taller than the norm. I think he is the largest hav in our club.
> I also think he is quite unique looking because of his size.
> Most important is that they have all the great hav qualities., ie, playfulness, sweet, etc
> 
> Elayne and Racquet


And he has kept his color better than most havs do 



mellowbo said:


> Lulu is my small one weighing in at just 7 lbs but she is also the calmest one. She is independent and doesn't mind being alone. So I don't think size makes a different in their temperaments.
> Carole


Like Lulu, Tori's a pretty calm, mellow girl who weighs 8 lbs. She, too, is pretty independent and doesn't mind being alone. She is not yappy at all (actually she has a surprisingly big bark ) She mainly barks just when visitors come. She's a registered therapy dog who loves, loves, loves kids. She tends to like people more than dogs, but gets along fine w/most other dogs she's been around.


----------



## luv3havs

Leslie,
I forgot that Tori is small and a therapy dog.
She sound just like the little Hav I hope to get some day.


----------



## Jérôme

I have Artus which is 11 inches and 17,6 lb and Cisco 10 inches and 13,2lb


----------



## Pixiesmom

Artus is a big boy! Both Artus and Cisco are soo handsome.


----------



## Missy

Welcome Timmy and Dawn. My Cash is 22.6 llbs down from 24 and he is all Havanese! and My Jasper who was 14.5 lbs at a year of age grew an inch in height and length after that and is now 17.4 lbs. Jasper has been as much as 19 lbs but was all muscle but seems happier lighter. (Cash on the other hand is a pudge) But I think Timmy can just join the ranks of the Giant Neezers. I think there may be one or two other 25 lbers on here.


----------



## Luciledodd

Can anyone explain why the Havanese is classified as a Toy dog? It seems that most are exceeding the toy standard. My miniture schnauzers never weighed over 10 pounds and 12" tall. And by 6 months they were grown. It seems that the Havanese grows like the large breed dogs--not reaching full adult size for up to two years. My vet didn't think that Rosie would get to 5 lbs when she first saw her at 4 months. Now at nearly 9 months she weighs over 7 lbs and after reading this thread and others, I may have a 10 lb dog or larger, strange.


----------



## lfung5

Luciledodd said:


> Can anyone explain why the Havanese is classified as a Toy dog? It seems that most are exceeding the toy standard. My miniture schnauzers never weighed over 10 pounds and 12" tall. And by 6 months they were grown. It seems that the Havanese grows like the large breed dogs--not reaching full adult size for up to two years. My vet didn't think that Rosie would get to 5 lbs when she first saw her at 4 months. Now at nearly 9 months she weighs over 7 lbs and after reading this thread and others, I may have a 10 lb dog or larger, strange.


That's a good question, but I don't have the answer. The average size havanese is 10-12 lbs, so I guess that's what you might expect.


----------



## marjrc

I tend to think the Havanese should be in the Non-Sporting group, but I'm a real newbie when it comes to standards and shows! Maybe you can post this in a new thread in here ("Ask a Breeder") to see what some of them have to say.


----------



## Havtahava

Timmy, just like in humans, there is a variety of heights and weight. Some Havanese are bigger and some are smaller. Yes, as breeders we try to focus on keeping our dogs moderate in size within the breed standard, but sometimes genetics pull out the wild card on you.



Luciledodd said:


> Can anyone explain why the Havanese is classified as a Toy dog? It seems that most are exceeding the toy standard.


There is no "toy standard" and there are several breeds larger than Havanese in the toy group.


The Chinese Crested has an ideal size is 11"-13" inches tall at the shoulder.
The Miniature Pinscher's height is ranging from 10 to 12½ inches tall at the shoulder.
The Italian Greyhound is much bigger than our breed with 13"-15" in their standard. 
The Cavalier King Charles Spaniel has an average size of 12"-13" inches tall at the shoulder and between 13 and 18 pounds.
_
_
_Havanese are 8.5"-11.5" tall at the shoulder when in the standard._

That's just height. There are breeds, like the Pug, that only have weights listed in their standard and they tend to be bigger than many of our dogs in the ring. Look at the Toy Group sometime when they are all together in the ring and you'll see that the Havanese may look big because of all that hair, but they are definitely not the largest of the group.


----------



## krandall

Havtahava said:


> Look at the Toy Group sometime when they are all together in the ring and you'll see that the Havanese may look big because of all that hair, but they are definitely not the largest of the group.


Just look at one straight out of the bath to see how big they're NOT!ound:


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

I had always thought that my little boy was a little bit too little lol, but it looks like he fits the standard with his 11 lbs, and 10". All other Havanese males i have seen looked bigger then he is. He does look huge when sporting longer coat, so i often get comments from friends about him getting fat :laugh:. I just wish it was so, bc picky eater as he is he could use some fat on those ribs. They of course have never seen him getting out of the bath:smow:, so are not to blame :biggrin1:.


----------



## Luciledodd

I get all kinds of grief about Rosie being to fat. My daughter didn't believe until she saw me bathing her last weekend. Now she is worried that Rosie is to thin. It is all air underneath all that hair.


----------



## krandall

Luciledodd said:


> I get all kinds of grief about Rosie being to fat. My daughter didn't believe until she saw me bathing her last weekend. Now she is worried that Rosie is to thin. It is all air underneath all that hair.


I've had people say that about Kodi too. But you can easily feel his ribs, and I've had both our trainer and the vet verify that he's a good weight for his size (they did it by touch too) so I'm sure it really is just a lot of hair.

We should really have a "hairy" smiley!:biggrin1:


----------



## jillnors2

What is Timmy's height at he withers? Just curious, I'd love to have one that is over 11". I prefer the larger Havanese, mine is 11 lbs, next time I'd look for something taller and a bit sturdier, if possible, seems like everyone is breeding them on the shorter side of the standard now.


----------



## newhavaneselover

OK..at what age do they stop gaining weight. Here I am with my little ginger who at 5 1/2 months just weighed in at 12.5lbs. Vet said she is not fat because you can feel her ribs, but at what age does it stop.


----------



## good buddy

newhavaneselover said:


> OK..at what age do they stop gaining weight. Here I am with my little ginger who at 5 1/2 months just weighed in at 12.5lbs. Vet said she is not fat because you can feel her ribs, but at what age does it stop.


That would depend on the lines she is from. Your breeder should be able to give you a better idea than we could! My best guess is she will still add a couple pounds. My vet says most small dogs hit their full growth at about 10 months but my breeder said to expect them to fill out just a bit between 1 and 2 years and that held true for both my boys.


----------



## ama0722

One of mine had a bit of a weight growth spurt between 10 and 12 months but now over 2 is the same weight he was then. Dash is a busy body and I would be happy if he gained weight. Barely 10lbs at 10.25 inches. But if you feel him, he feels even thinner that. Dash eats a lot more but perpetual motion around the house. While he could stand to gain some weight, I love that size and his ability to move like he moves. My girl feels more stocky and is 11lbs and 10.5 inches. She grew up faster than my male but is a lot more docile and she doesn't like going for walks, etc. She will eat anything too!


----------



## Troy

PLEASE HELP ! 
Troy,my buddie has all traits of havanese but he is about 13inches tall. I adopted him from a man who said he is a maltese which is obviously wrong . Can anyone tell me what breed he is?


----------



## katkoota

Troy said:


> PLEASE HELP !
> Troy,my buddie has all traits of havanese but he is about 13inches tall. I adopted him from a man who said he is a maltese which is obviously wrong . Can anyone tell me what breed he is?


Do you have a bigger photo to share? from the ears and face, I kindda think that there might be a poodle in him too. The tail isn't of a poodle. Maybe more photos will be more helpful.

Whatever breed, I bet that he is a bundle of joy


----------



## Troy

Thanx alot 4 the reply,there are more of his pictures in my album (cute)


----------



## krandall

The pictures in your album are awfully small too. He looks too long legged for a purebred Hav, but beyond that, it's hard to tell. He's very cute, though!


----------



## Troy

katkoota said:


> Do you have a bigger photo to share? from the ears and face, I kindda think that there might be a poodle in him too. The tail isn't of a poodle. Maybe more photos will be more helpful.
> 
> Whatever breed, I bet that he is a bundle of joy


.........................................
thanx alot for the reply. Some of his pictures are in his album ''cute''


----------



## Troy

krandall said:


> The pictures in your album are awfully small too. He looks too long legged for a purebred Hav, but beyond that, it's hard to tell. He's very cute, though!


pls check his album 4 more pictures


----------



## Duneroadgirl

Timmy said:


> Timmy will be 2 in March 2010 and he weighs 25 pounds. I did receive AKC paperwork from the breeder for his Mom and Dad, though she never registered the litter.
> 
> My husband and I question if he is a true Havanese. He looks like a Havanese and from reading threads in this forum, he acts like a Havanese.
> 
> Is there a reason he would be over the normal weight limit? He is definitely not over weight. He is very solid and sturdy.


I have two that are from different breeders. Both breeders told me they'd be about 15 lbs.. Both are 25 lbs. I always wondered the same as you.


----------



## JAM

Duneroadgirl said:


> I have two that are from different breeders. Both breeders told me they'd be about 15 lbs.. Both are 25 lbs. I always wondered the same as you.


I have a 30 lb. Havanese (7 yrs. old now) with AKC papers of bloodline/parents, etc. from the breeder. She is a bit overweight but even then, she would still be over 20 lbs. so I am also very confused when I read that they are 7-13 lb. dog. She is very solid & sturdy also.


----------



## krandall

JAM said:


> I have a 30 lb. Havanese (7 yrs. old now) with AKC papers of bloodline/parents, etc. from the breeder. She is a bit overweight but even then, she would still be over 20 lbs. so I am also very confused when I read that they are 7-13 lb. dog. She is very solid & sturdy also.


You are posting to a REALLY old thread. Most of these people are not even on the forum anymore. A dog who should be 20 lbs but weighs 30 lbs is more than a "bit over weight".  

I know there is someplace on the AKC web site that it says something about the breed being 7-13 lbs. That is incorrect. WE have NO weight requirement in our breed standard, only a height requirement. That is 8 1/2 to 11 1/2" tall (at the withers). An 8 1/2" Havanese who only weighed 7 lbs would have VERY light bone structure, and would not really be an excellent quality individual, though I am sure they exist. There are also Havanese that are "under standard" in height who would be in this weight range. It should NOT be what breeders are purposely producing, though it "happens". 

On the other end of the scale, a dog who was within standard, at 11 1/2" who weighed 13 lbs would look... SKELETAL! So that weight is SO far off to be completely laughable! An 11 1/2" dog of "medium" bone, like my Kodi, and in very fit weight weighs about 17 lbs. One who was lighter boned might be 15 lbs, and an "old fashioned" type, who was heavy boned; long and low on leg, but still at or under 11 1/2" at the withers, COULD EASILY be 20 lbs, even if in pretty decent shape. Add a few "extra" lbs, as many people let happen with small dogs, and you easily get up into the realm of 25 lbs. Thirty lbs would be very rare, but this is not the first one I've heard of.

I would say that a more REASONABLE weight range, that covered our entire "allowed" height range would be approximately 8-18 lbs "in standard" (and in good weight), and there will always also be a few who are registered, well bred, and for one reason or another either above or below standard size, and they be above or below this weight range too.


----------

